# Standard Poodles Breeder in Australia



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello all,

Would love if anyone in Australia can share their experience or recommend SP breeders  I am looking for a family standard poodle, Some of the ones I have seen online had a really sharp and thing snout and looked more like show standard poodles.

Thankyou!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here’s a link to your other active discussion: Poodle Snouts and types of standard poodles

I’m going to close this thread to in order to keep the conversation in one place. 

I’m not sure how many members we have who are based in Australia, but I think @Rose n Poos had some good suggestions on where to start your search.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

On second thought, the title of this thread is more likely to attract the Australian members you’re hoping to hear from, so I’m going to open it back up. I’ve also moved it over to our puppy finding forum. Good luck with your search!


----------



## mbt94 (Aug 28, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> On second thought, the title of this thread is more likely to attract the Australian members you’re hoping to hear from, so I’m going to open it back up. I’ve also moved it over to our puppy finding forum. Good luck with your search!


Thankyou!!


----------

